# Trouble finding reference pictures.....



## alopex_fry (Jan 16, 2012)

So one of my biggest fears is finally finishing my first suit only to find everyone mistakes it for something else. To avoid this I've come here to ask for excellent reference photos or quick sketches depicting the perfect arctic fox. So far the only things I've come up with that set arctic apart from other vulpine is the shorter muzzle, fluffier/broader face, obviously white fur, slightly smaller-more rounded ears, and just being overall cuter than everything else. 

Seeing as the differences are very slight if at all noticeable when converted to a fursuit, it's my biggest concern.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

To me the "perfect" arctic fox sounded _slightly_ creepy.

Anyway, how about that google? :>


----------



## UrbanFox0612 (Jan 16, 2012)

google is your friend, but here's a good one: http://www.alexandgregory.com/images/a fox white arctic.jpg


----------



## alopex_fry (Jan 16, 2012)

Why, if I may ask, does the word 'perfect' trigger creepy? The context I used it in is a little odd, I admit... how about "IDEAL" that any better? 


I'm just wondering what other people have done to avoid that common occurrence of people mistaking their work as something it's not. Huskys have that original tail, Red foxes the two/tri coloration, almost every breed of dog their own special trait. Arctic fox? ...it's white. :|


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 16, 2012)

90% of people are going to get mistaken for something they're not when it comes to non-realistic fursuits, especially ones that are very similar (or people think are similar). It's just something you'll have to learn to accept just like how someone in an African wild dog suit is going to get called a hyena, no matter how wild doggy they look. I had a red dog suit that I thought was very obviously a dog. Got called a fox on more than one occasion, even though she had zero fox-like traits. My first version of my pit bull suit got called a cat, even when I carried around a squeaky bone. :| Literally "Hi, kitty! Why do you have a bone? Dogs like bone toys, not cats!"

The best you can do is (if you're doing toony) emphasize the things that make a fox a fox, which you've got a basic list down pat. In the case of arctic foxes, it should be the shape of the head/tail that sets it off as being a fox and not necessarily the coloration. Also adding the cat-like pupils should help quite a bit since people usually associate those with foxes.


----------



## alopex_fry (Jan 17, 2012)

Eyes! Definitely! Good idea, thank you :3


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

I find that the biggest distinguishing feature is the color. I'm not sure what emphasis could be aded, though if you're going to go with white fur and blue eyes, I'm not sure what your suit could be mistaken as. But yea, the muzzle is slightly shorter. 

But as others have said, suits are always misinterpreted.


----------

